

The technological singularity and limits to exponential growth - reasonattlm
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2009/06/the-singularitys-time-in-the-sun.php

======
knieveltech
Eh, just when you thought he was going to spit out the coolaid he swallows it
instead.

~~~
reasonattlm
It's an edge of your seat ride every day around here...

I'm of the school of thought that everything allowed by physics will be built
at some point in time. The only things worth arguing about are when a specific
product is likely happen and whether you're going to help make it happen.

More on timelines and growth constraints based on human nature and
incompressible human organizational strategies can be found here in a review
of Kurzweil's singularity book from 2005:

[http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2005/09/reading-the-
sin.p...](http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2005/09/reading-the-sin.php)

